# BACK IN THE GAME!



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i would first and foremost like to appologize to those of u that think that this is a waste of a topic but i also want to say that all of u inspired me to get back into the game. to make a long story short i quit building lowrider models in bout 2000, i got on here and saw all the creativity and art and dedication that is put in to the models and well here i am. 

FEEL FREE TO COMMENT OR CRITISIZE NO OFFENSE WILL BE TAKEN IT WILL BE MORE LIKE ADVISE. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

oh and sorry bout the pics i think i borrowed this camera and not too sure how to work it. :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: bad ass rides bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

here a shot of the body shop i built about 6 years ago.










what i was working on b4 i stopped building.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good bro  and clean up the shop its dusty :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

what i plan to work on soon!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

NICE ACE HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:57 AM~6917404
> *:cheesy: bad ass rides bro!!! :thumbsup:
> *



thanx scooby!! :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:59 AM~6917422
> *looks good bro  and clean up the shop its dusty :biggrin:
> *



yeah i just pulled everything back out bout a week ago and finally got the room where i want it so i made it on time for the daily driver build off.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOTS OF NICE RIDES.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn cant wait 2 see waht you do with all those kits..lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin good, now finsh up them kits old and new :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

you have a bunch i have been looking for forever!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 5 2007, 11:59 PM~6917423
> *what i plan to work on soon!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


sweet cars homie :thumbsup: 

i see something i like


































just joking


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2007, 02:07 AM~6917496
> * you have a bunch i have been looking for forever!
> *



yeah all those kits are 5+ yrs old i recently purchased the cadillac lowrider, the monte carlo ss, and the 78' monte carlo by trumpeter which im useing to build a replica of my old car. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

HOW ABOUT THE ELCO OR THE AEROSEDAN?! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:tears: damn thats the one i liked lol


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I HAVE THESE MINUS THE ELCOS UP FOR TRADE!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

is that a 67 gto


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

YES! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 6 2007, 03:11 AM~6917525
> *yeah all those kits are 5+ yrs old i recently purchased the cadillac lowrider, the monte carlo ss, and the 78' monte carlo by trumpeter which im useing to build a replica of my old car. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


gonna be bad ass


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

i appreciate the inttrest but i'm gonna build these  i saved them for that one special day and today is that day!! 

and yes thats a gto, i think its the 64. most people probably wouldnt build a car like as a lowrider but that all i build so when i got my hands on it i said, "no slicks for u baby!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 6 2007, 02:15 AM~6917559
> *is that a 67 gto
> *



oh sorry i thought u were talking bout the one in my pics


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Jan 6 2007, 02:17 AM~6917574
> *Welcome back
> *



thanx uffin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 6 2007, 12:23 AM~6917617
> *oh sorry i thought u were talking bout the one in my pics
> *


thats cool homie i like that monte cholo ur going to build it looks sweet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

64 GTO ! LOL! 


Man ! I thought i was the only 1 too see that this would be a great Lowrider !











Keep up the good work ! And If you have a chance Keep us post on your new builds ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 6 2007, 03:12 AM~6917853
> *64  GTO !  LOL!
> Man  !  I thought  i  was  the  only  1  too  see  that  this  would be  a  great  Lowrider !
> 
> ...



it looks sweet!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i just joined the daily driver build-up with the 77' m.c. we'll see how that goes. see if i can still squeeze my hands between headers and fender-wells!!
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i was doing a 66 gto at one time but i f up the hood


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: clean rides :thumbsup: 

damn i wanna get me one of those 48 aerosedans :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

me too!


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

BITCH IT WASNT THE CAMERA IT WAS THE SCOOBY SNACKS LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 6 2007, 02:18 PM~6919408
> *BITCH IT WASNT THE CAMERA IT WAS THE SCOOBY SNACKS LOL!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 hey what did i do?? :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 6 2007, 11:18 AM~6919408
> *BITCH IT WASNT THE CAMERA IT WAS THE SCOOBY SNACKS LOL!!!!!!!
> *



WTF u TALM BOUT BIG BISH  :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 11:33 AM~6919494
> *:0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those are some GREAT looking builds! Welcome back!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what i was working on b4 i stopped building.



















i would be glad to finish that for u


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 6 2007, 01:18 PM~6919408
> *BITCH IT WASNT THE CAMERA IT WAS THE SCOOBY SNACKS LOL!!!!!!!
> *



HE WASNT TALKIN BOUT THE MR. "SCOOBY SNACKS" HE WAS TALKING BOUT THE SCOOBIES I HAD B4 I STARTED TAKIN PICS
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SORRY BOUT THE MISUNDERSTANDING.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 6 2007, 04:10 PM~6920323
> *what i was working on b4 i stopped building.
> 
> 
> ...



PRECIATE IT HOMIE, BUT IM BACK!!! I'LL KEEP POSTIN UP-DATES OF THIS ONE ON THIS TOPIC.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great looking Rides and Welcome back to the hobby


don v


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*LOWRIDERS :biggrin: 



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:21 PM~6919418
> *:0 hey what did i do?? :angry:
> *


you two guys must read at a 2nd grade level not once did i mention a person which is you (scooby snacks) if u would have looked closer i just logged in today so theirs no way i would have known that their was a person named scooby snacks so next time both of you guys need to read yalls sentences more slowly so if i stepped on any toes my bad but bonafide knows what i was talkin about and i realy dont appreciate your internet security guard talkn either its guys like yall that mess up forums ive seen yalls models and yall throw down but yall realy take the interest out of the sport


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 7 2007, 01:07 AM~6923357
> *you two guys must read at a 2nd grade level not once did i mention a person which is you (scooby snacks) if u would have looked closer i just logged in today so theirs no way i would have known that their was a person named scooby snacks so next time both of you guys need to read yalls sentences more slowly so if i stepped on any toes my bad but  bonafide knows what i was talkin about and i realy dont appreciate your internet security guard talkn either its guys like yall that mess up forums ive seen yalls models and yall throw down but yall realy take the interest out of the sport
> *


its all good bro i was just fuckin around :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 6 2007, 10:07 PM~6923357
> *you two guys must read at a 2nd grade level not once did i mention a person which is you (scooby snacks) if u would have looked closer i just logged in today so theirs no way i would have known that their was a person named scooby snacks so next time both of you guys need to read yalls sentences more slowly so if i stepped on any toes my bad but  bonafide knows what i was talkin about and i realy dont appreciate your internet security guard talkn either its guys like yall that mess up forums ive seen yalls models and yall throw down but yall realy take the interest out of the sport
> *



:roflmao: bro dont take everything to heart alotta homies on this fourm just bullshit around :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 6 2007, 01:21 PM~6919418
> *:0 hey what did i do?? :angry:
> *


BOTH OF YOU GUYS MUST READ AT A 2ND GRADE LEVEL NOT ONCE DID I MENTION THE PERSON SCOOBY SNACKS IF U WOULD HAVE LOOKED CLOSER TODAY WAS MY FIRST DAY LOGGED IN SO THEIRS NO WAY I KNEW THAT THEIR WAS SOMEBODY NAMED SCOOBY SNACKS AND I REALY DONT LIKE YOUR INTERNET SECURITY GUARD TALKIN MESS EITHER YALL JUST HAD TO READ THE SENTENCE MORE SLOWLY BONAFIDE KNOWS WHAT I WAS TALKIN ABOUT YOUR NOT THE ONLY PERSON ON THE INTERNET THAT USES THAT PHRASE IVE SEEN YALLS WORK AND YALL THROW DOWN ITS JUST GUYS LIKE YALL THAT MESS UP ALL THE FORUMS SO IF I STEPPED ON ANYBODYS TOES MY BAD


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

uh? didnt' you just say that?


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

oh yea new computer my bad


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

hey fro ill challenge u to a build off here r the rules i buy the model and ill use ur supplies lol :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 7 2007, 09:52 PM~6929063
> *hey fro ill challenge u to a build off here r the rules i buy the model and ill use ur supplies lol :biggrin:
> *



this m/f here!! i'll rent them out to you fukker. :buttkick: uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shit dawg!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

thanx to all for the possitive comments and the welcome backs  .


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Welcome back homie! It was never really gone...you just let the game come back to you! Good to see you got some stuff going on in the lab again! Good luck!


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

SUP BUGGS REMEMBER ME I USE TO RUN WITH GEO BACK IN THE DAY HE DRAGGED BACK IN BUT ULIKE HIM I DIDNT KEEP NOTHIN WHEN I MOVED ON TIME TO START FROM SCRATCH.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 8 2007, 08:58 PM~6938535
> *Welcome back homie!  It was never really gone...you just let the game come back to you!  Good to see you got some stuff going on in the lab again!  Good luck!
> *


what up buggs...and welcome back bonafide_G


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 8 2007, 09:58 PM~6938535
> *Welcome back homie!  It was never really gone...you just let the game come back to you!  Good to see you got some stuff going on in the lab again!  Good luck!
> *



PRECIATE THAT BUGGS :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 11:35 PM~6939475
> *what up buggs...and welcome back bonafide_G
> *



THANX BIGGS, FOR THE WELCOME BACK AND SUPPORT BRO.


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

What up Brother Biggs! I feel like I have been knowing you for a LIFETIME man since we met waaaaay back in the day DAWG! You RUN this game! Your work is phenomonal and truly an inspiration not just to Bonafide_G but to all including myself! Had my eye on you since Big Poppa got me back on this LIL thing! Good to see that you are doing so well. Looks like you struck a motivation chord with Bonafide_G...so let's see what he brings to the table! 






> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 8 2007, 11:35 PM~6939475
> *what up buggs...and welcome back bonafide_G
> *


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 8 2007, 11:31 PM~6939427
> *SUP BUGGS REMEMBER ME I USE TO RUN WITH GEO BACK IN THE DAY HE DRAGGED BACK IN BUT ULIKE HIM I DIDNT KEEP NOTHIN WHEN I MOVED ON TIME TO START FROM SCRATCH.
> *



Oh yeah...I remember you too dude! What up? Awww...man, so you gotta start from scratch huh? I think that's what bonafide_g was telling me too upon his return. Yeah...it won't take long for you to get your lab back up and running though. 

I don't have much man but let me know if there is anything that I can do to help you out homie! Stay on the wire too man...these guys always have great deals online as well!  scalelows and betoscustoms....your one stop shops for ALL your lowrider model car needs! 

(look at me...I sound like a commercial man...naahhh..they DO have the hook up though!) 
Good luck man! And you know J will take care of you on the model hydraulic end...that dude does some SICK stuff! I don't think that he's from this planet!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mistabuggs_@Jan 9 2007, 12:49 AM~6940370
> *What up Brother Biggs!  I feel like I have been knowing you for a LIFETIME man since we met waaaaay back in the day DAWG!  You RUN this game!  Your work is phenomonal and truly an inspiration not just to Bonafide_G but to all including myself!  Had my eye on you since Big Poppa got me back on this LIL thing!  Good to see that you are doing so well.  Looks like you struck a motivation chord with Bonafide_G...so let's see what he brings to the table!
> *


Thank's Buggs. 
Im glad to be an inspiration to some of the guy's on here. I try my best to keep 1 up on the GAME. And lend a hand when i can. there is alot of other good builder's on here too, that are good people you will get to know them. One big Lay it low family.

Thanks.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

big ish's daily dragger wagon. he didnt get it on time for the daily driver build off so he just wants to post up any progress on this topic.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

here i did some foiling on the 61 drop top's undies.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

and big ish got to primer the daily dragger
:biggrin: 









some tubbin so the ginourmous wheels can fit!!! hno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

what r them r/c car rims, 1?18 scale or somethin, looks good


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 12 2007, 12:29 AM~6967215
> *what r them r/c car rims, 1?18 scale or somethin, looks good
> *



to be honest with you i'm not sure you might want to ask big ish he just left. maybe he'll get on when he gets home.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

shits lookin good, the 61 and the daily from big ish.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 12 2007, 12:31 AM~6967232
> *to be honest with you i'm not sure you might want to ask big ish he just left. maybe he'll get on when he gets home.
> *


it actually dont look to bad, just how wide they are is why i ask


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

will the front go down anymore?? Looks good the way it is tho......

All jada wheels are wide, 1.24th or not. The imports are alittle narrower.


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 12 2007, 12:29 AM~6967215
> *what r them r/c car rims, 1?18 scale or somethin, looks good
> *


there one of the first dub city wheel trucks from back in the day i think there the 1:24 scale


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 12 2007, 12:48 AM~6967371
> *will the front go down anymore??  Looks good the way it is tho......
> 
> All jada wheels are wide,  1.24th or not.  The imports are alittle narrower.
> *


right there its sittn on the fenders i wanted to b/d but i couldnt go lower if i can find some big wheels that would b/d ill put them on but its draggn ass end thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 11 2007, 11:51 PM~6967393
> *right there its sittn on the fenders i wanted to b/d but i couldnt go lower if i can find some big wheels that would b/d ill put them on but its draggn ass end thats all that matters :biggrin:
> *



oh yea, it looks good. 
Just didn't know if there was a ledge hanging down that could be buzzed off to go alittle lower. 
Like I said, looks cool with the tail draggin too.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I THINK YOUR MAIL BOX IS FULL HOMIE.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looking good...

yup those jada wheels are huge .. i some times trim mine to 
make them a little narrower...


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

added some chrome springs, used the spring from a pen :biggrin: should have the suspension done by thurs. hopefully.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

big ish decided to shave the doors. give it that slick look. almost ready for that two-tone. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

painted yet


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 16 2007, 11:05 PM~7008127
> *painted yet
> *



almost!! we're trying to finish the spray booth. i'm hoping that we can finish it tommorow. so we can spray his wagon. here's a couple of pics of the progress on the booth. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

here we sanded the booth down and sprayed it with rustolium primer, cause it was so rusted that we we're afraid that when we sprayed the rust would flake off and land on the paint.  










and this is the exuast vent w/light. still need to clean it up and mount it.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

great idea with the exhaust vent!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 17 2007, 01:44 PM~7012545
> *great idea with the exhaust vent!!
> *



thanx i saw it in the other topic. where they were asking to post up your work shop i saw someone else's booth, and big ish remembered that we had stuff like that at his shop just laying around. so we're going to put it to good use. :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

did some work on the undies of my 61 drop tonight. 

built the cylinders from scratch.









reinforced the rear end and trailing arms.









this is all of it. the cylinders, power balls, springs and rear-end.









and this is what it'll look like when finished, of course i have to paint it first.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

paint booth is also done. b4 schedule so hopefully we'll be spraying big ish's car tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sick work on the scratch building bro!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

sup G.im gonna go to your crib cuz i got a el camino and a 64 impala i need to start workin on. :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1984CADDY_@Jan 18 2007, 10:38 PM~7026666
> *sup G.im gonna go to your crib cuz i got a el camino and a 64 impala i need to start workin on. :biggrin:
> *



U INTO BUILDING MODELS?


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 18 2007, 11:43 PM~7027283
> *U INTO BUILDING MODELS?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

added some mufflers. aluminum pipes with chrome foiled mufflers:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

big ish's wagon ready for the two tone:










and shot it, our first time shooting a two tone hopefully it comes out good.
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Let us see if after the blue ! UNTAPE IT ALREADY !


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

[email protected]@l!!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

after untaping big ish's daily dragger. :biggrin: 









- couple of mock ups of the daily dragger.

- let us know what you think of our first two tone


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good bro!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7042386
> *looks good bro!
> *


x2
:biggrin:


----------



## Brandon's 77 Caddy (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 20 2007, 09:39 PM~7042355
> *after untaping big ish's daily dragger. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one good looking Wagon :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

add a leafing pin strip between the lines or a red one  looks bad ass... finish er up :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Love the color combo!!!


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: paint work looks sweet 
but i dunno about those rims


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i agree with still down all the way them rims dont look right with those colors


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 20 2007, 11:27 PM~7042665
> *add a leafing pin strip between the lines or a red one  looks bad ass... finish er up :thumbsup:
> *



-will be striping it in silver mon. 
hopefully. :biggrin: 

thanx for the compliment.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 08:11 PM~7048094
> *i agree with still down all the way them rims dont look right with those colors
> *


what do you guys suggest?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 21 2007, 04:43 PM~7046663
> *Love the color combo!!!
> *



thanx :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 22 2007, 01:22 AM~7051217
> *what do you guys suggest?
> *


some rims that arent that big


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 12:22 AM~7051224
> *some rims that arent that big
> *



-well we gonna have to look around but we got the back lay all the way down on these plus thats the look that big ish was lookin for.

-personally i like it. it has that truckin look. ya know that draggen and fukkin up pavement look. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

yea it looks good but maybe try 2 find some smaller front rims??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that wagon is turning out badass!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 12:29 AM~7051266
> *yea it looks good but maybe try 2 find some smaller front rims??
> *


 :0 
-thats not a bad idea. 
-that will give it a staggered look.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2007, 12:31 AM~7051278
> *that wagon is turning out badass!!!
> *



-preciate it!!


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 22 2007, 12:29 AM~7051266
> *yea it looks good but maybe try 2 find some smaller front rims??
> *


well the 20" 1:25 scale rims are way to small for the look i want. i agree it looks over the top but i might not run with those wheels ill probably pick some more up this week thanx for the advice. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 22 2007, 12:31 AM~7051278
> *that wagon is turning out badass!!!
> *


thanx we couldnt decide on red or blue i guess blue one 
:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

mabey some blue 20 inch wires to be different??? :dunno:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 22 2007, 05:05 PM~7056050
> *mabey some blue 20 inch wires to be different??? :dunno:
> *



-that's probably what i would do. 
-blue lip, black spokes, and chrome dust covers. :biggrin: 
-but thats up to big ish, he's the mastermind behind the wagon.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool keep us updated on that alright


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- no progress on the wagon tonite.
- big ish called in sick. :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG ISH (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@Jan 22 2007, 11:36 PM~7059851
> *- no progress on the wagon tonite.
> - big ish called in sick. :scrutinize:
> *


NOT MY FAULT THEY HAVE U ON A SCHEDULE LETS GO AT IT TONIGHT IF THEY LET YOU........
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:buttkick: 
U AND VITA


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG ISH_@Jan 23 2007, 12:33 PM~7063105
> *NOT MY FAULT THEY HAVE U ON A SCHEDULE LETS GO AT IT TONIGHT IF THEY LET YOU........
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :buttkick:
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- ALRIGHT, FINALLY I GOT SOME MORE WORK DONE ON THE 61 DROP. HERE'S A 
COUPLE OF SHOTS OF THE UNDIES. MOST OF IT SCRATCH BUILT.

- REAR:



















- FRONT:



















- SOME EXTRAS: 
- A BOOTIE KIT: 










- AND I ALSO DID SOME PANELING IN THE TRUNK:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- BIG ISH DIDN/T CALL IN TODAY, SO HE WAS ABLE TO GET SOME WORK DONE 
TOO.

SPLIT THE TWO TONE WITH A SILVER STRIP:



















NEXT IS THE FOILING JOB.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good man!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- ME AND BIG ISH JUST RECRUITED ANOTHER ONE OF OUR OLD CREW 
MEMBERS: MY BRO L.D. (LIL DANNY A.K.A. LIL DICK) :roflmao: :roflmao: 
- HE ALSO WANTS TO SHOW PROGRESS OF HIS FIRST BUILD ON THIS THREAD.

- A SILVERADO THAT I USED TO HAVE HE STRIPPED AND RE-DID:

- A QUICK TWO TONE JOB HE PULLED OUT OF HIS ASS:









- TUBBED IT, TO LAY FRAME :biggrin: 









- REMEMBER GUYS ME, BIG ISH, AND LIL D USED TO BUILD ABOUT FIVE YEARS+ 
AGO AND ARE JUST NOW GETTING BACK INTO IT. SO WHAT WE ARE DOING IS 
JUST TRYING TO GET A FEEL FOR IT AGAIN. 
- FEEL FREE TO POST COMPLIMENTS OR CRITIZISM, NO HARD FEELINGS.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that truck!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## loco's79 (May 28, 2006)

GO TO SLEEP LALIN!!!!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

NO PUEDO BUEY!!!

I CAN STOP PLAYING WITH MY TOYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

-BIG ISH'S DAILY DRAGGER AND LIL DICKS SILVY:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HI MY NAME IS BONAFIDE....AND IM HOOKED ON PLASTIC MODELS. I THOUGHT I WAS OVER THEM A FEW YEAR AGO, BUT BEFORE I KNEW IT , IT WAS ALL OVER THEY GOT ME HOOKED AGAIN..  

I KNOW THE FELLING HOMEBOY ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIE'S ON HERE ARE THE SAME WAY. I START BUILDING AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT IT'S 3:AM AND I GOT TO BE AT WORK AT 7:AM.. :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2007, 12:59 AM~7089979
> *HI MY NAME IS BONAFIDE....AND IM HOOKED ON PLASTIC MODELS.  I THOUGHT I WAS OVER THEM A FEW YEAR AGO, BUT BEFORE I KNEW IT , IT WAS ALL OVER THEY GOT ME HOOKED AGAIN..
> 
> I KNOW THE FELLING HOMEBOY ME AND SOME OF THE HOMIE'S ON HERE ARE THE SAME WAY.  I START BUILDING AND BEFORE YOU KNOW IT IT'S 3:AM AND I GOT TO BE AT WORK AT 7:AM.. :biggrin:
> *



- SHIT TELL ME ABOUT IT, I'M A LIL LUCKY I GUESS YOU CAN SAY CAUSE I BUILD TIL 3 A.M. THEN I START BUILDING AT WORK AND BUILD ALL DAY LONG AS LONG AS IT.S SLOW. YESTERDAY AND TODAY BOTH ME AND MY BRO WERE BUILDING MOST OF THE DAY. BUT I GET MOST OF THE GOOD WORK DONE AT NIGHT CAUSE NO ONE BREAKS THE CONCENTRATION :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ONCE YOU START YOU CAN'T PUT THEM DOWN, THEY ARE LIKE DRUG'S HOMIE.
THAT'S WHY I HAD TO PUT ALL MY OTHER SHIT ASIDE TO FINISH MY MAIN PROJECT. I BUILD ONE , THEN ANOTHER, THEN ANOTHER. BEFORE YOU KNOW IT I HAVE 5 PROJECT'S SITTING HERE IN FRON OF ME. IN 07 IT'S GOING TO BE START ONE FINISH IT, THEN START ANOTHER BUT NOT UNTILL THE FIRST ONE IS FINISHED. THEY PYLE UP ON ME REAL FAST.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 26 2007, 01:07 AM~7090076
> *ONCE YOU START YOU CAN'T PUT THEM DOWN, THEY ARE LIKE DRUG'S HOMIE.
> THAT'S WHY I HAD TO PUT ALL MY OTHER SHIT ASIDE TO FINISH MY MAIN PROJECT.  I BUILD ONE , THEN ANOTHER, THEN ANOTHER. BEFORE YOU KNOW IT I HAVE 5 PROJECT'S SITTING HERE IN FRON OF ME.  IN 07 IT'S GOING TO BE START ONE FINISH IT, THEN START ANOTHER BUT NOT UNTILL THE FIRST ONE IS FINISHED. THEY PYLE UP ON ME REAL FAST.
> *



- GOOD LUCK!!
- BUILDING ONE AT A TIME IS TO TEADIOUS. WAITING FOR PAINT, GLUE, FLOCK, ETC..
- I'M ONLY PATIENT IF IM DISTRACTED!! :biggrin: 

- AND YOU'RE RIGHT IT IS A DRUG SINCE I GOT BACK INTO IT I HAVE SPENT EVERY PENNY I HAVE LEFT OVER ON THEM BUT LIKE THE SAYING NO PAIN NO GAIN. FUGGIN DR.PHIL OR WHAT!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin good lookin good.

you are too funny
you said he pulled the two tone out of his ass
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

looking good g. :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

- THIS IS A MONTE THAT I ENTERED IN THE DAILY DRIVER BUILD OFF FOR THOSE THAT DONT FOLLOW THAT THREAD.
- IT'S MY FIRST MODEL THAT I HAVE STARTED AND FINISHED SINCE I GOT 
*BACK IN THE GAME *:biggrin: 

- SOME SHOTS OF THE GUTS:


















- CLOSE UP OF THE NOSE:










- SOME EXTERIOR SHOTS:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

looks good is that just white or is it like a cream?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Jan 28 2007, 08:34 PM~7111955
> *looks good is that just white or is it like a cream?
> *


- THANX.
- IT'S ACTUALLY WHITE BASE BY DUPLI AND SNOW WHITE PEARL BY HOK OVER 
IT. IT LOOKS BETTER IN PERSON. YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE THE PEARL EFFECT.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

thats lookin good with the interior and from the angle pic of the int. the foil looks like wood grain


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

havent had time to come around... income tax season at a rim shop is no joke....but things have slowed down a bit and i was able to put some work into the the 61 rag... 


custom steering wheel... 









black washed the grille and mounted the fifth....









threw some junk in the truck... still need minor details.









an over view of the guts....


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

finally finished this one. well as much as i could, i was missing parts like the rear tail lights and engine parts so i couldnt do much there.... i started this car about five years ago then i stopped building, thanx to L.I.L. i was inspired to build again so here's the finished product....

nose shot:









ass shot:









coupleof side shots:


















and an over the head shotto get that nice steering wheel compliments of SCALELOWS.COM:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

looks good, bro!!!!!!!!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

it duz look real nice holmes. dats alright if ur missin parts, i'm missin heads for da engine on my las model


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

thanx.. i'll be postin up sum more pics of some of the models i already posted but they'll look better i got a better camera and the pics look way better.... plus im starting on a new project tomorrow...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on the '61!

Can't wait to see the new pics of your other stuff!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

b4 anyone starts talking noise i know i already posted these cars b4... but the camera i used was taking some fuzzy pics... so i wanted to post up these new pics i took with a better camera...

here's a couple pics of my shop diorama... not as good as ryan's but i like it...




























here's a couple of shots of a shop call that went down last night about 1a.m. 
:biggrin: 




























my purple 63'



















my blue 64'



















my kandy coated gto



















the junk i got in that truck:










and finally but not least my pewter 3wheelin glasshouse:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice rides!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that gold glasshouse is thight!
got anymore pics of it?


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

here's a few more pics of the glasshouse... i got more of the interior but i have to look for them...


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

-here's a pic of the next project... 
-i started it about three days ago... 
-just sprayed it...
-will show updates of that later today...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BONAFIDE. ALL YOUR RIDE'S ARE LOOKING CLEAN.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

THOSE RIDEZ ARE NICE BONIFIDE,I LIKE THE GLASSSHOUSE BETTER KEEP IT UP BRO LET'S C SOME MORE OF UR WORK! 2 THUMBS UP!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

thanx guys ...
biggs that means alot comin from you bigg dogg... 
i fixin to put that bumper kit you made for me on that lac...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 30 2007, 11:42 AM~8007858
> *thanx guys ...
> biggs that means alot comin from you bigg dogg... </span>i fixin to put that bumper kit you made for me on that lac...
> *



HANDLE IT HOMIE, IT WILL LOOK GOOD.  

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK'S. :biggrin:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

just a quick mock-up... to show some of my plans for this lac.....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

.....nice!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice builds homie!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

WORKIN HARD TRYING TO GET THE LAC OUT B4 THE CAR SHOW, LOL!!




























IF ANY ONE HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT COLOR I SHOULD DO THE VYNIL TOP LET A BROTHA NOW... I WAS THINKING GRAY LIKE THE INTERIOR OR LIGHT BLUE LIGHT THE EXTERIOR OR EVEN DARK BLUE LIKE THE MOLDINGS.....


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

when i looked at that first pic for a quick second i thought that was a 1:1 shop :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 31 2007, 12:01 PM~8015689
> *Then you better get them 3 lazy white guy's out of that garage and replace them with one hard working MEXICAN. Cause if a mexican't no one can.. :biggrin:
> 
> looking good homie. keep the top and gut's the same.*


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 31 2007, 01:25 PM~8015904
> *when i looked at that first pic for a quick second i thought that was a 1:1 shop :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!

SHIT I DIDNT EVEN REALIZE THAT TILL MY LIL SISTER ASKED HOWI DID IT!!!!
ALL THAT YOU SEE IN THE WINDOW IS REAL ITS THE SHOP ACROSS THE STREET FROM MINE... :cheesy:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 31 2007, 01:35 PM~8016028
> *Then you better get them 3 lazy white guy's out of that garage and replace them with one hard working  MEXICAN. Cause if a mexican't no one can.. :biggrin:
> 
> looking good homie.  keep the top and gut's the same.
> *



GREY.... I'M ALSO DOING DARK BLUE INSERTS (INSTEAD OF WOOD GRAIN)THROUGHOUT THE INT....WITH A CADDY BILLET WHEEL AND BILLET PEDALS...WHATCHA THINK???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BONAFIDE_G_@May 31 2007, 12:43 PM~8016099
> *GREY.... I'M ALSO DOING DARK BLUE INSERTS (INSTEAD OF WOOD GRAIN)THROUGHOUT THE INT....WITH A CADDY BILLET WHEEL AND BILLET PEDALS...WHATCHA THINK???
> *


that will look good bro.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

nice shop, i need to make me one of those..............


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

PRECIATE THAT HOMIES.... I GOT 2 MORE MOCK-UP PICS THEN ITS BACK TO WORK..... :biggrin: 

MY SHOP SIGN IN THE WINDOW... :biggrin: 










AND










ALRIGHT ALRIGHT.... ENOUGH MOCKIN UP..... I JUST LIKE THE PICS WITH THE BACKGROUND IN THE WINDOW.  
AND NOW BACK TO WORK....


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

lookin good, G, keep it up!


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@May 31 2007, 05:30 PM~8017724
> *lookin good, G, keep it up!
> *



thanx bro...









shot a couple of coats of clear, im gonna foil it tonight or tomorrow, then clear it a few more times....


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

finished foiling it last night.... 

took a couple of pics in tha studio...:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

